# indian project.



## redline1968 (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought i post a few pics of the indian i've been working on slowly.  i found a set of later indian fenders at the portland swap by accident. i was looking around and found them under a table by accident. . its looking better but the tank is a goal in my future i hope..


----------



## vw00794 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool bike, love the bars.

" I found them under the table by accident, and thats where I met my wife."


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> I thought i post a few pics of the indian i've been working on slowly.  i found a set of later indian fenders at the portland swap by accident. i was looking around and found them under a table by accident. . its looking better but the tank is a goal in my future i hope..




Tanks are hard to find...... You'll have to look under a lot more tables.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 26, 2012)

If you ever get tired of your light let me know...I'm looking for one for my Indian.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks, i know the tank is tough and thats why its a really slow project.  those bars do look tough.  you'll find one it took me years to find a complete one.


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 27, 2012)

*Indian project...*



redline1968 said:


> thanks, i know the tank is tough and thats why its a really slow project.  those bars do look tough.  you'll find one it took me years to find a complete one.



Killer bike Mark. Don't let them drag you down!  Brad


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> Killer bike Mark. Don't let them drag you down!  Brad




I'm not trying to drag anyone down. Just stating that those tanks are hard to find..... In case I decide to sell the one I have.


----------



## Uniblab (Mar 28, 2012)

Kool bike. One of these days I'm going to have to get an Indian bike as I already have a couple of their motorcycles.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks, they are  a vert cool looking bike.   hey BW,  it doesn't bother me at all. a hard challenge is my favorite thing to have. I've found soo many things that i thought i would never find in the past so one eventually will show.  its like im a magnet when i need it. like the pacemaker emblem or all the HD parts bike or the engin bluebird, one shows up sooner or later.  this is one project that is fun to do and take the time discovering the right parts for it. btw.... i have the other style indian frame set in my project pile so if i find that tank instead of this; I'm set .


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 28, 2012)

*Tank....*



catfish said:


> I'm not trying to drag anyone down. Just stating that those tanks are hard to find..... In case I decide to sell the one I have.



Oh, ok in that case - Mark don't let him jack the price!


----------



## BWbiker (Mar 28, 2012)

*Copy that Mark*



redline1968 said:


> thanks, they are  a vert cool looking bike.   hey BW,  it doesn't bother me at all. a hard challenge is my favorite thing to have. I've found soo many things that i thought i would never find in the past so one eventually will show.  its like im a magnet when i need it. like the pacemaker emblem or all the HD parts bike or the engin bluebird, one shows up sooner or later.  this is one project that is fun to do and take the time discovering the right parts for it. btw.... i have the other style indian frame set in my project pile so if i find that tank instead of this; I'm set .



I know that Mark, you don't need my back up! And nothing against you Catfish - especially if you come up with a tank!


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> I know that Mark, you don't need my back up! And nothing against you Catfish - especially if you come up with a tank!




Here it is. 

View attachment 47113View attachment 47114View attachment 47115View attachment 47116


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow...pass that man a cigar!
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 29, 2012)

Omg that is the coolest!  I know you wont but, if you want to sell or a trade  it let me know!  Thanks


----------

